# The piercing heart kick and vibrating palm.



## mook jong man (Jul 10, 2008)

During the years that i trained i always heard about these two techniques that are supposed to kill, the piercing heart kick and the vibrating palm. They are only taught at the very highest levels of wing chun and to people of good character, do you think they are bs, i also heard that some one skilled in Bil Gee after many years of training could thrust their fingers into some ones body through the flesh. 
I asked Sifu Jim about the vibrating palm he said after years and years of training you could do a palm strike with internal energy that could kill somebody.
 He never would show us the piercing heart kick, but i found out off my seniors that it supposedly is a kick from the wooden dummy form.
 It is done by latching the opponents arm and kicking at an upward angle to the floating ribs , one of the rare times when wing chun kicks above the waist.
 Does any one else have more info about these techniques ?​


----------



## Nyrotic (Jul 10, 2008)

Hm, well for the vibrating palm it sounds like just a really well executed palm strike to the area of the heart. Nothing 'special' about it really, other than years and years of dedicated hard work, both internal AND external probably to make that happen. Never heard of that kick though, sounds a bit iffy if you ask me.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jul 10, 2008)

I cannot speak for your art since I train okinawan tode. But I can say that a decent kick aimed at thrusting up against the floating ribs could cause serious problems for the recipient. I suppose the major danger being the chance of breaking the rib into the lung. Personally I'd go for some sort of a roundhouse motin to the sternum.
As for being able to pierce flesh with your fingers, I highly doubt that. The physics behind such and act are just wrong.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 10, 2008)

Putting your hand through someones flesh is impossble. But, if you want to learn how to make a spear-hand strike very dangerous let me know. It is very possible to cause serious damage with one.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jul 10, 2008)

Seriously? I'd like to know. There are knife hand strikes used in some of my schools kata/forms, I personally have never seen how I can stop from breaking my fingers if I used them to strike. Any info you could give me for that would be greatfully recieved if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 10, 2008)

It takes years of conditioning, and hitting soft points on the body (like the eyes and throut)


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 10, 2008)

The Dim Mak style "heart stopping" punches to the chest will kill someone - in about one shot in a million.  The period of vulnerability when this can happen to the heart is incredibly tiny, and your chances of hitting during that time are very small.  Thus, while some kids die from getting hit in the chest with a baseball, it is nonetheless a rare event.

As for kicking the ribs, you will not pierce the heart with a broken rib, unless you are kicking a newborn.  You can do quite a number on the lungs though, which is always useful.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 10, 2008)

I've heard of a Turning Heart Kick, which is basically a front thrust kick with the heel of the foot, done with a corkscrewing motion as the kick lands.  It's done to the chest directly over the heart.

I cannot say if it has any special effects, as I've never had the opportunity to do it to someone, but I think the idea is that it traumatizes the heart more directly and extensively.  

In practicing it on a heavy bag, I've found that the corkscrewing motion of the striking foot can feel like it is disrupting my balance a bit.  Not sure if I just wasn't doing it right, or if I needed to just get better at it, or if it's bunk.


----------



## tellner (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know about "vibrating palm". It sounds like a personal relaxation device :wink: But there are some interesting things you can do with focus. My first Silat teacher once hit me in the chest with what he called the Heavy Hand. It hurt in a really sickening "something bad just happened" way, and I had a bruise the size and shape of his fist on my back and spent a fair number of days coughing. I don't know how he did it. All I can report is that's what happened.


----------



## profesormental (Jul 11, 2008)

Greetings.

A nice front ball kick to the chest in a certain angle while the attacker is in a certain posture is really, REALLY dangerous for the recipient of the kick.

So maybe that can count as the piercing heart kick.

about vibrating palm, you can have several uses for that for extra added effect in palm strikes and handsword strikes and such. Vibrating a nerve strike sometimes works better than just striking it. Nothing special... it is just the way certain nerves are activated.

So since I don't know the specific effects that have been asked, it is hard to add further.

Hope this helps. Ask more specifically so as to be better able to answer.

Juan M. Mercado

P.S. "Now put that in your palm and vibrate it!" - geezer


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 11, 2008)

First off, why do you want to know....????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???!!!!!!!!!
Secondly, things in wing chun have flashy names but basically mean very simple things
ie 
iron palm = slap
invisible kick = a kick from up close

It just makes the moves seem more magic or mysterious
Vibrating palm is not an actual vibrating palm. It merely means that the energy you deliver in the strike is not an impact strike (like a boxers punch) but a deeper srike intended to hurt the organs
This does exist and isn't magic. It is very simple to train and is all about the delivery of the strike
As for the piercing heart crouching tiger kick (sorry couldn't resist) is more about hitting a spot just under the stomach that pierces the stomach on a bone from your spine. You can do the same thing with a punch but the punch has less force and would be less successful
Anyway, good luck with your killing spree
Peace out


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 11, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> As for the piercing heart crouching tiger kick (sorry couldn't resist)



Heh...the first thing I thought was "Kill Bill"


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 11, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> First off, why do you want to know....????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???!!!!!!!!!
> Secondly, things in wing chun have flashy names but basically mean very simple things
> ie
> iron palm = slap
> ...


I have no intention of hurting anyone i just have a great curiosity in knowing how all Wing Chun techniques work and the mechanics of how they work . It doesn't mean i'm a psychopath !


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jul 11, 2008)

You need to know the full ins and outs to anything, especially in MA. I'm still a little sceptical about all this myself, but if I can come accross some solid (or reasonably stable) eveidence of either of these techniques I'll let you all know.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jul 11, 2008)

The Vibrating palm sounds like Fajin or Fajing if you asked me. Fajing is mostly discussed in Chen stlye Tai Chi Quan. But all systems and styles of Gung Fu have Fajing in them. Fajing means explosive force/energy. Google Fajing & Fajin also check out youtube videos about FaJin & Fajing. Also note that when punching or utilizing palm strikes your entire body should be behind the fist/palm. Use your entire body,Root,and External arm power along with Waist power and the Breath to release your Chi into an object to disrupt organs. Energy travels from the ground through your feet,ankles,knees,hips, waist, heart, arms to your fist. Taking a Front step along with all of these attributes will also increase power.

I remember this one guy used to leave hand prints on other people bodies after he struck them on their chest. The hand print would remain there for weeks. lol. But this came from a lot of Iron Palm Training and Chi Kung Exercises.

Some Basic ways to work on Iron Palms and Iron fingers:

*1000 push ups on your Fingers

*Thrusting fingers in a pot of Steel Shots (First start w/Rice,beans,sand, then gravel.)

*Palm strikes on canvas bag filled with steel shots (First start w/Rice,beans,sand, then gravel.)

*Palm Strikes on Trees and Rocks

*Use Dit Da Jow and other iron palm herbs

*Practice Hard Chi Kung

*Learn how to break bricks

*Find a Sifu who can teach you how to break 18 bricks

*That same Sifu should teach you how to break only one brick out the eightteen. (Any brick of your choosing)

Once you are able to choose just one brick in the middle of the 18 bricks and break that one only, then you will able to send your energy to organs an cause them burst or be ruptured.

Content of Study:
Learn Master the application of different types of Geng/Jing

Learn and Study Chi Kung exercises that heal your damage areas of the hand.

Learn about herbs that cause your bones and tendons in the hand to become stronger.

Learn about the Chi Flow of the Human body and when and how to strike.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
List of various Geng/Jing

Geng or ging = energy
1. bau ja geng = explode power 
2. chi geng = sticking power 
3. keng geng = listening power 
4. juun geng = drilling power 
5. jek jip geng = direct power / gan jip geng = indirect power 
6. yaan geng or daai geng = guiding power 
7. lin jip geng = connecting power 
8. choung geng = aggressive power  
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

I have heard about the vibrating palm most of my martial arts life.  When I asked any question on it to those that might actually know I was always told it was the transfer of energy to deep parts of the body. 
If one believes in chi then it could/can be explained as your chi disrupting the other persons chi at a specific point with in the body or the allowing of your chi to do harm to another


----------



## geezer (Jul 11, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> First off, why do you want to know....????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???!!!!!!!!!
> Secondly, things in wing chun have flashy names but basically mean very simple things
> 
> ...Vibrating palm is not an actual vibrating palm. It merely means that the energy you deliver in the strike is not an impact strike (like a boxers punch) but a deeper srike intended to hurt the organs This does exist and isn't magic. It is very simple to train and is all about the delivery of the strike...



Now _that's_ an explanation that makes sense. Sorry, but the mystical stuff is whay too "Jedi" for me. As far as stopping someone's heart with a front thrust kick...anybody see the new _Hulk_ movie? How about the kick that knocked the bad guy fifty yards back into a tree trunk?


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 14, 2008)

I once knew a guy that studied Eagle Claw, and he could peirce a watermellon with his fingers, so I can imagine that using bui ge could work in a similar fashion.  Although, they went through rigorious physical training to strengthen the two fingers and thumb on each hand.  I figure WC would not focus on physical conditioning for any method.

As for vibrating palm, I'll buy that for a dollar.  
If you can focus chi to heal, then to focus to harm should be easier to learn.  

I've never heard of these specific techniques, but I'm no expert.  From what I've trained so far all I can do is imagine possibilities in technique, and energy that would be necessary to execute the results from these techniques.  But, it seems to me, that if you can control the direction of your energy you could do far more than just "explode" a heart, peirce flesh, and such.  All your limited by is your own imagination.


----------



## naneek (Jul 15, 2008)

well the names certainly sound impressive and suitably mystical cant say ive ever heard of them before though, i think that kamons explanation made sense though


----------

